# This is too funny...and from Indiana



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

This was on TV today...it is a real commercial for a real drug store...too funny

YouTube - Butt Drugs Commercial!!

and now you know just how crazy things are in Hoosier land.









Welcome To Butt Drugs


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

I like that


----------

